
The Bloatware Debate (1999) - userbinator
http://blu.org/faq/bloat.html
======
z3t4
Now I understand why Windows takes up several gigabytes while Linux is only a
few megabytes.

------
vmorgulis
> In conclusion: there are few application domains even today that require
> executables of over 100KB, and most ordinary tasks can be adequately managed
> by executables in the 20KB range. This is simply a fact.

What a dream for today!

